# So Scared!!



## WackyMumof2

I've just found out I'm expecting baby #4. I'm happy don't get me wrong. I'm in a different mind set than I was last year when I found out I was pregnant last Jan. But I am just so scared that I'll have a forth boy. I mean, a healthy baby is our main goal and that I should be happy but I know I am going to be upset. It won't affect me loving him or bonding but all hubby and my eldest have ever wanted is a little girl. Anyone else?? I don't even want to know the sex this time for fear of another boy. My reasons are very valid for not wanting another boy as DS2 has severe ADHD and ODD while DS1 is waiting for confirmation on SPD. It's been suggested that he too has ADHD - Inattentive Type though. So far DS3 who is 8 months doesn't present the same way as DS2 did and sleeps WAY better than DS1 so I think we've dodged a bullet but just so worried that I could have ADHD for #3 and #4 as well. :( I hate feeling like this but I just don't know how else to feel - and this baby was planned too.


----------



## mummy2_1

Following. Hope u get ur girl.x


----------



## WackyMumof2

mummy2_1 said:


> Following. Hope u get ur girl.x

Thank you. :)

So hoping for a girl. :) I have my dating scan on Thursday so if the placenta is on the opposite side this time then I want to be excited but I know that doesn't mean anything.


----------



## 3boys

I know how you feel i have 6 boys but only one has issues (not diagnosed yet but so far we know he has a global developmental delay, sensory issues, processing/understanding disorder and vocabulary disorder) Hes very hard to control and is only 5. I did have a girl on my 4th pregnancy and this is another girl on my 8th I hope that gives you hope. I hope you get the answer you want but we are always here to chat if you need to express feelings, we have all been there x


----------



## WackyMumof2

Thank you 3boys. :) Hubby and DS1 are both desperate for a girl. And I just want to be able to buy more than just blues and greys, LEGO and Hot Wheels for a change. My 2 eldest are just so full on that a girl MIGHT slow them down. But regardless of sex, baby won't be any less loved. It would just be nice to complete our family with a girl. :)


----------

